# Bob Traps or Drop/Sputnik Traps???



## Mader631

*What do most of your guy use out there for your Birds, Bob Traps or Drop/Sputnik Traps??????????*


----------



## windyflat

currently using a 4ft sputnik but switching to a bricon system in 2010 so trapping will likely be different in the spring.
Tom


----------



## Young Bird

I currently use A bob trap But I have plans for a drop trap


----------



## Jazzman

I've tried both. With bobs, I trained and trained, and some still hesitate. With the drop trap they basically learned on their own. For me, drop traps from here on out.


----------



## dooie

I have found the drop trap to be the most sucessful and efficent way to teach and train birds to come in to the loft fast.


----------



## Big T

My homemade drop sputnik trap. Birds learn in a day.

Tony


----------



## ezemaxima

I have a Sputnik trap and a drop trap. Most of my young birds learn to enter before they even start to loft fly without the use of a training cage. I usually start leaving them on the landing board a few days before I weaned them out. This allows them to get to know the outside surrounding, get some sun and learn how to get back in. And under constant supervision from me cause a few will fly down to the ground, go on the loft roof to kickback or attempt to fly across to our house roof....


----------



## ceee0237

DOOR OUT - OPEN

DROP IN - OPEN

DROP IN - CLOSED

BTW DOGGING_99 THANKS FOR YOUR INFO!


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## Mader631

Dang, that's a NICE trap!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I want to build a sputnik trap does anyone know how far apart the pins are where they drop in


----------



## Gnuretiree

Has anyone replied here with dimensions? I have a new coop and I think I would like to use the drop trap. In about two weeks the youngsters will be old enough to be moved into the new coop, so I have some time to build something.

Hugh


----------

